# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  ACI (Aku Cinta Produksi Indonesia)

## E. Nitto

Yuk's sekali2 kita coba memberikan apresiasi terhadap koi2 Lokal hasil karya anak bangsa sendiri... Agar kita bisa sharing bahwa banyak sekali koi2 lokal yg bisa berjaya di ajang kontes Nasional......
Saya coba memberanikan diri untuk memulai, dan saya berharap teman2 juga bersedia mem-posting koi2 lokal kesayangannya yg sudah meraih prestasi di ajang koi kontes Nasional... Bukan mau sombong atau sok tau lho ya, tapi melalui forum ini saya sangat berterima kasih kepada pahlawan2 per-Koi-an Indonesia..
Hayo oom Rudy Choirudin di posting jawara2 lokalnya, Ooom Putnus, Oom Hari (Genkoi), oom Udin (Tukang Koi), Oom Amir Hamzah Blitar, Oom Murdoko Blitar, Oom Bosvo (Hanya Koi Jogja) dan oom2 lainnya yg tdk bisa saya sebutkan satu persatu.. Kita rame2 memberikan apresiasi koi hasil anak bangsa sendiri nih... Kapan lagi kalau gak mulai dari sekarang menghargai hasil karya anak bangsa..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ..yuuuukkkk's mulai....

Sanke Lokal  
Gender : Female
Berharap bisa seperti foto disebelahnya..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


Kohaku Lokal 
Gender : Male


Sanke Lokal
Gender : Male


Koromo Lokal
Gender : Male


Kohaku Lokal
Gender : Male


Kikusui Lokal
Gender : Female


Bekko Lokal
Gender : Male

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

> Maaf, saya coba memberanikan diri posting ikan kesayangan saya bersanding dg para jawara. Semoga tidak malu-maluin
> Hi SHUSUI Lokal 40 cm


Bagus sekali Shusuinya pak........mantap

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_man

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> lah *dodo bloodline* kan bagus juga om   terbukti kemaren banyak dapet piala


ayo sini ... betina mana yang mau buang telor huehehehehehe *** canda yah ***

om helmy sih ah

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

> Ini Tancho Female Juara 1 di ZNA kemarin di size 45-50 dari 5 kontestan di kelasnya termasuk seekor tancho showa (kemungkinan besar Sakai karena keluarnya dari Bak milik salah satu Dealer Sakai yg ikut menjadi pendukung event kemarin) saat ini berenang di kolam Om Faris


He he he... sekarang masih di bak karantina Om, karena kemarin pas saya ambil kok banyak guratan merah dan ada bekas memar merah sedikit, jadi masih belum berani masuk kolam utama. Tapi sudah mulai membaik.  ::  
Anak saya tanya, ada nggak ikan yang kepalanya pake simbul naruto ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

....bekko F1.....50cm



......komunryu...... 20cm



.......shusui........35cm

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

woouuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssssss........pak ayat akhirnya berbicara.........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> kohaku lokal. size 74 cm. female
> shashi ama kiwa agak berantakan emang dari kecilnya.
>  need touch up a little bit
> tapi kalau body yahud. nggak kalah ama ikan2 import.   
> mudah2an bisa tembus 80 cm .... karena grownya masih ok banget.
> kalau kurang jelas ada di youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/mitsuishowa
> cheers
> felix


Wuitz... mantabs oom Felix.. Untuk lokal ukuran 74bu dgn warna yg masih keren spt itu menurut saya suatu prestasi yg sangat menggembirakan oom....
Kalau boleh perkembangannya diposting terus ya oom, buat pembelajaran kita2....

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by mitsui_showa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kohaku lokal. size 74 cm. female
> shashi ama kiwa agak berantakan emang dari kecilnya.
>  need touch up a little bit
> 
> ...


ckk ckk ckkk..........dahsyat

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Halo Pak Bunta ...
> 
> Ikannya emang bakat gede dari sananya   
> perawatan nggak ada yg istimewa, standard2 aja.
> mungkin pak bunta lebih jago 
> 
> oyagoi? female 85 cm dan male kalau nggak salah 70 cm.
> dainichi ama sakai .... kalau nggak salah inget.
> 
> maklum om ... udah lama belinya


nahhhh biasanya tiap org kan beda om.   ::  
di kasih pakan apa om? frequency berapa kali per hari. suhu nya brp? kondisi air bagaimana?
softwater ato hard water?  ::  
banyak banget tanya nya ya hehehehehe

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

*Saudaraku  Eddi Nito , menulis*:Waahh acung dua jempol buat Abah Putnus euy... Abdi teh bangga pisan atuh Abah... Salut-lah sampai abah Putnus mau turun gunung dalam partisipasi parade koi lokal berkualitas... 
Ditunggu postingnya hasil2 pijahan Putra Nusantara yah....  
*Abah PutNus menyatakan: Justru Abah sangat respek kepada ide Pak Edi yang berinisiatif membuat Thread ini, postingan rekan rekan telah membuat kita membuka mata bahwa Koi lokal kita bisa berkwalitas, dan akan bisa terus meningkat kwalitasnya asal kita besungguh sepenuh hati melakukannya.*

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Betul sekali oom, itu kembali ke pak Bosvo ''Hanya Koi Farm'' dgn harapan bisa lebih dimanfaatkan untuk kepentingan breeding..
> klo blh tau dulu di keep oom edi ya?? dari ukuran brapa yahh?? n dikasih makan apa tuh?? mantap bgt skrg jadinya


Saya lupa persisnya ukuran berapa oom.. Makanan biasa aja kok, seperti hobiis lain pada umumnya..he3x... Saya diajarin masalah keeping koi ya sama pak Bosvo itu, dia salah satu suhu terbaik saya...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

> 50.000 x 100 ekor = 5.000.000  :P   
> 
> tapi salut beh, ikannya emang buagus


Heh heh.....Kan yang 99 ekor ada yang mati sebahagian  ada juga yang dijual seharga rata rata Rp 100.000 /ekor, rasa rasanya sikh yang  5 juta itu  balik lagi kok, plus  biaya pakan , kalaupun untung atau rugi gak seberapa lah...ikan ini Bonusnya, begitulah kira kira yah?

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

> om felix. waktu sebelum size 70 cm itu kondisi ikan nya bagaimana? ada foto?
> Hi nya pecah pecah ya? terus hi nya setebal ini ato tifissss banget?


om gajah... sayang photonya nggak ada....
hi nya nggak pecah ... emang dari sononya...

hi nya tebal   ::

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

om ikan lokal anda ruuuuaaaarrrrr  biaza   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

mantap2 euy ikannya,ga kalah ama import  ::   ::   ::    salut om

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jembrong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

oh iya.. ada tmn saya pny kohaku lokal blitar, sizenya skrg dah 80 cm. di taro di kolam dgn ukuran 4x3x1,5.. tp saya blm pny fotonya.. soalnya posisi ikan skrg ada di bangka.. pdhl, sekitar 4 bln lalu dia beli bareng saya ukurannya saja dah bikin saya kaget, yakni 65 cm.. saya pesan sm tmn saya, kl plg bangka tolong di foto ikannya.. haha... ntar saya upload disini kl dia ada fotonya.. hehe

----------


## amir_hzh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Merah putih turunin dong oom...... siapa tau dpt best lokal koi..

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> kalo dilihat dari kualitas, kyknya koi lokal breeding ga kalah ama koi import...ada ga sih koi lokal yang pernah ngikut kontes di jepun??kyaknya koi lokal bkalan bnyak yang dpt tropy....


kayaknya gak ada om...soalnya denger2 sih ikan dari luar jepun gk boleh masuk jepun, termasuk ikan yang asal jepun tp udah di ekspor...tp gk tau deh bener apa kagak...  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Note :
> Mohon maaf postingan ini bukan bermaksud ingin pamer, akan tetapi hanya sekedar ingin sharing untuk membuka wawasan kita bersama mengenai Koi Lokal... dan sama sekali tidak ada niatan tertentu... 
> 
> Bravo Koi's


Setuju om eddy..... sangat banyak koi- koi lokal yang sudah berprestasi di ajang lomba.
Saya terpancing untuk menampilkan sedikit koleksi koi lokal berprestasi yang masih ada di kolam......semoga dapat memberi inspirasi, motivasi bagi rekan sekalian..........untuk tetap cinta produk lokal...........  ::  

SHIRO & BEKKO, yang telah berprestasi menjadi ....best variety ataupun juara minimal 2x - 5x di berbagai ajang lomba......salam.

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Yang mau tukar tancho Abah itu mesti berhadapan dulu dengan kita-kita di direct auction   ::   ::  Very good quality, saya sudah lihat langsung week end kemarin, sebuah adikarya yang adiluhung dari Gavrila. 

Cheers

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

> Originally Posted by PutNus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chester
> 
> ...


Trimakasih juga Pak Abie, yang selalu mendorong spirit Abah......maapin abah kalau sampai detik ini belum   bisa   persembahkan apa apa  kepada Saudara  saudara Abah tercinta di Koi's  ini

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Semoga layak di tampilan, Koi ini milik customer, namun yang punya lagi naik haji jadi masih dengan setia enak di liat di Kelapa Gading

Nyundul ah..COba masukin foto ini, 

Ini hasil breedingan Om Ferry sebelum berguru ke Jepang

 saya lampirkan foto koi ini




Varietas : Tancho Sanke
Size       : 28 cm
Penangkar : Tapos Fishery Farm
Sex : 90% Female
Umur : +/- 9 bulan
Oyagoi : Sanke Matsounosuke 70 cm

Setelah ke Jepang kira kira, apa dampaknya pada breedingan Om Ferry?He4x..

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

